# Low Recoil Loads for a 454



## Bowbenderman (Apr 25, 2011)

Any suggestions for a handload for the 454,  the factory loads have too much recoil for me .  Lookin for, 1,300 to 1,400 fps with a 250 gr. bullet.   I know I can do some loads of my own, just thought someone already has done homework on this.

tys
Steve


----------



## pnome (Apr 25, 2011)

Not a hand load but have you tried the Winchester Super X 250gr load?

http://www.basspro.com/Winchester-r...ll-JHP-Handgun-Ammo/product/10207588/-1366241

1300 fps.  Seems to be exactly what you are looking for.  I shoot these.  I'm not all that recoil averse but they have very good accuracy I've found.


----------



## chuckdog (Apr 25, 2011)

I usually packed them as full of W296 as I could get them. If you load for the 40 S&W you may already have some Hodgdon Longshot on hand. It does pretty well for mid velocity loads in magnum cartridges. You may want to look using some 45 Colt brass and loading using the T/C Ruger loadings. If you're using something like H110/W296 you will need to use the 45 Colt brass to safely reduce the charges. I've used Accurate #7 for mid to high velocity 45 Colt loads too. The Longshot will make a 40 S&W and a 9 MM  get your attention too. It's proven to be a good powder for me, and should provide good load density in those big cases, while putting you in the velocity range you want. Just remember not to reduce your loads too much with the slow burning ball powders.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Apr 25, 2011)

Trailboss is your low-recoil friend.

According to IMR, what you need to do is fill a case with TB, weigh that amount of powder.  Reduce that amount by 20% and that is your starting load.


----------



## chuckdog (Apr 25, 2011)

HandgunHTR said:


> Trailboss is your low-recoil friend.
> 
> According to IMR, what you need to do is fill a case with TB, weigh that amount of powder. Reduce that amount by 20% and that is your starting load.


 
I don't think the OP can get the velocity he's looking for using TB? 1300-1400 fps with a 250 gr bullet? Not that I've tried it, but it seems like it would run out of umph before you got there.


----------



## smessler34 (Apr 25, 2011)

SHOOT A 500 SW 50 TIMES !! THAT 454 WILL BE GRAVY FROM THERE ON OUT....see if you can find the data for Winchester 454 Casull Reduced Recoil loads...my wife shoots em thru my freedom arms and loves every shot


----------



## Dub (Apr 25, 2011)

smessler34 said:


> SHOOT A 500 SW 50 TIMES !! THAT 454 WILL BE GRAVY FROM THERE ON OUT....see if you can find the data for Winchester 454 Casull Reduced Recoil loads...my wife shoots em thru my freedom arms and loves every shot



Love my .500S&W.....just don't like the price tag of the ammo.

I'd love to shoot it much more often.


----------



## JWarren (Apr 26, 2011)

chuckdog said:


> I usually packed them as full of W296 as I could get them. If you load for the 40 S&W you may already have some Hodgdon Longshot on hand. It does pretty well for mid velocity loads in magnum cartridges. You may want to look using some 45 Colt brass and loading using the T/C Ruger loadings. If you're using something like H110/W296 you will need to use the 45 Colt brass to safely reduce the charges. I've used Accurate #7 for mid to high velocity 45 Colt loads too. The Longshot will make a 40 S&W and a 9 MM  get your attention too. It's proven to be a good powder for me, and should provide good load density in those big cases, while putting you in the velocity range you want. Just remember not to reduce your loads too much with the slow burning ball powders.



I have found that using the 45colt brass in my .454's has always been detrimental to accuracy. I have tried it using different loads with the results always being the same....less accuracy or at least very inconsistent.
YMMV


----------



## chuckdog (Apr 26, 2011)

I haven't experienced a noticable drop in accuracy when using the 45 brass. The only real need to use 45 Colt brass would be if the OP was using H110 or similar powder and trying to reduce the loads velocity. With other powders that are more friendly to reduced charges, the OP would be fine to stay with Casull brass.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Apr 26, 2011)

chuckdog said:


> I don't think the OP can get the velocity he's looking for using TB? 1300-1400 fps with a 250 gr bullet? Not that I've tried it, but it seems like it would run out of umph before you got there.



You are right.  I didn't see the velocities he was looking for.


Bowbenderman-
Hodgdon's website lists 4 different powders using the 250 grain Nosler JHPs that will give you exactly what you are looking for.

Longshot:  Min = 14.5 (1377 fps), Max = 15.5 (1492 fps)
HS-6:  Min = 15.0 (1295 fps), Max = 17.0 (1428 fps)
Universal:  Min = 10.8 (1221 fps), Max = 12.0 (1290 fps)
Titegroup:  Min = 9.7 (1193 fps), Max = 11.2 (1298 fps)


----------



## Bowbenderman (Apr 27, 2011)

*Tys*

Knew I could count on you guys, tys for everyone that sent in info


----------

